# qjail error



## folivora (May 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am having problems with sysutils/qjail. I've installed qjail then done [CMD=]qjail install[/CMD] to get the basejail installed. After this when I am running [CMD=]qjail update -p[/CMD] to get the /usr/jail/basejail/usr/ports I am getting following error:


```
[root@do ~]# qjail update -p
 
Wed May  2 10:29:56 CEST 2012
 
The elapse download time of the portsnap compressed ports file
is estimated at 25 minutes for the initial fetch.
Subsequent fetches will generally take less than a minute.
 
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap5.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Tue May  1 03:13:01 CEST 2012 to Wed May  2 09:50:27 CEST 2012.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 257 patches.....10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100....110....
120....130....140....150....160....170....180....190....200....210....220....230....
240....250... done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 6 new ports or files... done.
Portsnap fetch completed successfully
 
Wed May  2 10:30:14 CEST 2012
 
The ports basejail/usr/ports directory tree is being updated.
The elapse time for this to complete is estimated at 1 minute
to 10 minutes depending on how current your ports system is.
 
[B]Error: Portsnap extract/update failed.[/B]
```


```
[root@do ~]# ls -al /usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports/
total 4
drwxr-xr-x   2 root  wheel  512 Apr 30 18:09 .
drwxr-xr-x  12 root  wheel  512 Apr 30 18:10 ..
```

Any ideas?

-folivora


----------



## UNIXgod (May 2, 2012)

Does qmail retain a log?


----------



## folivora (May 2, 2012)

I don't know about qmail but it seems that there are no logs for qjail.

-folivora


----------



## lisiren (Jul 18, 2012)

I have this problem also:

```
> qjail update -p
 
ÑÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð°, 18 Ð¸ÑŽÐ»Ñ 2012 Ð³. 13:37:37 (SAMT)
 
The elapse download time of the portsnap compressed ports file
is estimated at 25 minutes for the initial fetch.
Subsequent fetches will generally take less than a minute.
 
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 9 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
Portsnap fetch completed successfully
 
ÑÑ€ÐµÐ´Ð°, 18 Ð¸ÑŽÐ»Ñ 2012 Ð³. 13:37:38 (SAMT)
 
The ports basejail/usr/ports directory tree is being updated.
The elapse time for this to complete is estimated at 1 minute
to 10 minutes depending on how current your ports system is.
 
Error: Portsnap extract/update failed.
```


----------



## fbsd1 (Jul 19, 2012)

This is a know problem that will be fixed in qjail version 1.5

The work around is to execute this command sequence 
from the host console.

portsnap fetch

If  /usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports is empty then
portsnap â€“p /usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports extract

If  /usr/jails/basejail/usr/usr/ports/.portsnap.INDEX is present then
portsnap â€“p /usr/jails/basejail/usr/ports update


And qjail does have a log in the hosts /var/log for each jail, just as the qjail man page states.


----------



## lisiren (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for answer. I updated qjail today and now it works good.


```
> qjail -v
qjail v1.5
Usage: qjail [install|create|list|start|stop|restart|console|archive|
delete|restore|config|update|help] {parameters}
```


```
> qjail update -p
 
Ð¿ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð°, 20 Ð¸ÑŽÐ»Ñ 2012 Ð³. 08:43:58 (SAMT)
 
The elapse download time of the portsnap compressed ports file
is estimated at 25 minutes for the initial fetch.
Subsequent fetches will generally take less than a minute.
 
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 9 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from geodns-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
Portsnap fetch completed successfully
 
Ð¿ÑÑ‚Ð½Ð¸Ñ†Ð°, 20 Ð¸ÑŽÐ»Ñ 2012 Ð³. 08:43:59 (SAMT)
 
The ports are being extracted to basejail/usr/ports directory tree.
The elapse time for this to complete is estimated at 20 minutes
for the initial extract.
Portsnap extract completed successfully
```


----------

